# controlar intervalos de tiempo (2 min. trabajo/30 seg. desc)



## nideloco (Ene 30, 2008)

Un saludo a todos ya que me estreno en el foro.

A ver si me explico bien por que en estos temas me pierdo bastante.
Entrenamos en una clase donde necesitamos controlar intervalos de tiempo de 2 minutos de trabajo con 30 segundos de descanso hasta que termine la clase(=infinito).
Por lo que he leido se puede hacer con el 555 pero la verdad es que en estos temas lo único que controlo es soldar un esquema una vez haya reconocido las piezas   .
La idea es marcar el comienzo de los 2 minutos con una luz verde y un pitido y el comienzo del descanso con una luz roja y otro pitido. Esto sería ideal, así como poder regular el tiempo de trabajo en 1 minuto, 2 minutos, 3 minutos.

Pues si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería/mos, porque mirando un reloj de cocina no hay quien se concentre.

Saludos de nuevo y gracias por anticipado.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 30, 2008)

necesitas un 555 en modo astable y dos 555 en modo monoestable


----------



## pepechip (Ene 30, 2008)

hola.
 tengo algo que puedes adaptar facilmente para lo que tu necesitas.

primeramente haces el oscilador, en donde tienes dos potenciometros para poder regular independientemente el tiempo de estos periodos.
En este circuito en la patilla 3 le pones un led rojo con su resistencia limitadora y lo conectas a masa, y tambien sobre la patilla 3 le pones un led verde y una resistencia limitadora y lo conectas al +.
y tambien de la patilla 3 sacas un cable y lo conectas al circuito de mas abajo a las entradas de la puerta U1:A






este circuito hara que suene un zumbador durante unos segundos.




en este circuito C1 y el pulsador que hay dibujado no tienes que ponerlo,y la puerta U1:C tampoco.
Y el diodo led que hay puesto lo sustituyes por una chicharra.

Todo el conjunto de los dos esmemasl o harias con 1 solo circuito integrado. Acuerdate que el 4093 el pin 7 va a negativo y el pin 14 va  apositivo.

como en el esquma de abajo nos ha sobrado una puerta, esa sera la que utilizaremos para hacer el oscilador del circuito de arriba, asi que corrige el numero que tiene sobre las patillas.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 30, 2008)

como veo que eres nuevo en el foro, te informaciónrmo que para vez con mejor resolucion la imagen de abajo puedes pinchar sobre ella para ampliarla.
si realizas la placa de circuito impreso te agradeceria que me enviases el diseño, por si a alguien mas le pudiese servir.
 saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Que te parece este.

Los led pueden ser bombillas de linterna adecuadas a la tensión.

El circuito de sonido no puedo garantizarlo pero debería funcionar, todo depende del condensador electrolítico. El altavoz sirve cualquiera, hasta un auricular, uno de radio vieja...
Yo lo dejaría para el final, se trata de un añadido y como te digo no estoy muy seguro, ya lo comentaríamos.

Aunque no es el sumun de la precisión, a escala humana no se debería notar.

El diseño enciende alternativamente rojo->verde->rojo...

Los interruptores son para 2 y 1 minuto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2008)

Otra propuest con 6 led´s uno rojo te indica descanso, 5 verdes te indican 1 trabajo y los otros el paso del tiempo cada 30 segundos, al comienzo del descanso y el trabajo suenan 2 alarmas distintas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 31, 2008)

El circuito que yo postee es en plan sencillo, pero el de fogonazo que ya medite es mas versatil.

El precio es muy similar ya que son componentes baratos.


D5 sobra.
Unas pequeñas modificaciones: Mision tener dos tonos

Unir con una resistencia e de unos cuantos kiloohms a IC2B (por ejemplo)

Tambien añadiria un transistor y dos resistencias y un altavoz y una resistencia limitadora.
Se puede hacer una pequeña modificacion en U2D


----------



## nideloco (Ene 31, 2008)

Impresionante, agradecidísimo de veras, me voy a poner con las dos opciones. La de fogonazo me parece muy atractiva, otra cosa es que sea capaz de llevarlo a cabo. Pues me pongo a ello e iré posteando las dudas que me surjan.

Cuando lo termine cuelgo fotos, esquemas, etc...

Muchas gracias de nuevo, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Yo publique el esquema con oscilador generico.
Tendras que calcular el periodo a 30 segundos calculando R6 y C1.


----------



## nideloco (Ene 31, 2008)

Me has matado, investigaré la formula, saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Fogonazo postea el esquema en formato livewire que modifico lo que comente en un momento


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Tu pedido para mi es una orden 


Mi direccion ya la tienes, quedo a la espera del Jabugo


----------



## smitter (Feb 1, 2008)

Saludos a todos:

Esta es mi primera aparición por el foro, que como aficionado a la electrónica -con un nivel bastante bajo-, me parece de los mejores.

Llevo días leyendo posts buscando algo parecido a lo que explicais aquí, pero me gustaría que me ayudaseis.

Necesitaría que este temporizador comenzara de nuevo la fase de trabajo al presionar un pulsador, y que además este pulsador funcionara sólo cuando se mantuviera presionado unos 7 u 8 segundos (quizas con un montaje con condensadores y resistencias).

¿Podeis ayudarme con esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

smitter dijo:
			
		

> Esta es mi primera aparición por el foro



A ese comentarios ¡¡ Bienvenido !




> Necesitaría que este temporizador comenzara de nuevo la fase de trabajo al presionar un pulsador, y que además este pulsador funcionara sólo cuando se mantuviera presionado unos 7 u 8 segundos (quizas con un montaje con condensadores y resistencias).



Que "arranque" presionando un boton es sensillo, lo que no me queda claro el la temporzacion.
¿ Deseas que el boton solo sea efectivo luego de tenerlo 7 a 8 Segundos presionado ?


----------



## smitter (Feb 1, 2008)

Sí. La idea es que haya que tener el pulsador presionado ese tiempo para que el temporizador inicie el tiempo de trabajo total, aunque esté a mitad de un ciclo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pequeñas modificaciones....Creo que las resistencias de 1M debe estar a Vcc para que el oscilador este en reposo.

Seria necesario poner interruptores 1,2,3 seg?


----------



## smitter (Feb 1, 2008)

He pensado que mejor os comento lo que quiero hacer, y así quizas me podeis ayudar.

Soy aficionado al scalectrix, y he pensado en hacer una simulación de entrada a boxes con un temporizador que fuera el encargado de mandar corriente a la pista. 

La detección del coche en boxes sería mediante un ldr (que tienen un pequeño retraso para variar su valor), por lo que si el coche pasa sin detenerse no activaría nada.

Inicialmente la idea era poner un temporizador que aumentara la duración del tiempo (hasta un máximo predefinido que sería como llenar el tanque de combustible), según cuanto tiempo estuviera el coche en el box, pero no encuentro nada parecido (a lo mejor sabeis de algo así).

Como no consigo nada, después de ver el temporizador de este post he pensado en usarlo, pero obligando al coche a estar un tiempo x parado en la zona del LDR para reiniciar el temporizador, que aunque no es lo ideal, se aproxima bastante. Además, como tiene tambien un tiempo de parada, se puede poner de forma de que si no paras al llegar al final del tiempo de trabajo, detiene el coche un tiempo mayor que el que hubiera necesitado para hacerlo en boxes.

No se si me he explicado bien, o si debo poner esto en un post nuevo. De ser así, indicarmelo.

Saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Feb 19, 2008)

Un saludo de nuevo, me decidí por hacer el Temporizador que indicó Fogonazo, una duda que me sale es si puedo usar un adaptador que tengo por aquí de 12v 900mA sin recalcular todo.

Saludos.

Pd: calculé para 30 segundos R6 300Kohmios
                                                C1 10nF

Las resistencias las uso de 1/2 W?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2008)

nideloco dijo:
			
		

> una duda que me sale es si puedo usar un adaptador que tengo por aquí de 12v 900mA sin recalcular todo.
> Pd: calculé para 30 segundos R6 300Kohmios C1 10nF
> Las resistencias las uso de 1/2 W?




*Fuente de alimentacion* = Bien
*Calculo* me parece que no, verifica los valores, NO te guies por lo que yo puse porque coloque lo primero que encontre (Qualquier cosa)
*Resistencias* de 1/2 o 1/4 o 1/8 lo que tengas a mano


----------



## nideloco (Feb 19, 2008)

> Yo publique el esquema con oscilador generico.
> Tendras que calcular el periodo a 30 segundos calculando R6 y C1.




f=1/(1.1*R*C)

f=30s
C=10nF=10exp-8F=0.0000001F

R=1/(1.1*f*C)=1/(1.1*30*0.0000001)=1/0.0000033=303030.30 Ohmios=303.3 KOhmios.

Así fue como realicé el calculo de R6, manteniendo el valor de C1. Si está mal ando muy perdido, agradezco más ayuda   .

Saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Feb 20, 2008)

Upsss, metí la pata.

f=1/t=1/30s

1/30=1/(1.1*R*C)
30=1.1*R*C
R=30/C*1.1=30/0.0000001*1.1=272727272.73 Ohmios=272.73 Mohmios

Un valor muy alto, tengo que cambiar también el valor de C1.

Voy bien encaminado?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahora me gusta mas.
Revisa tu calculo con 1uF, asi te dara una resistencia mas "Normal" en valor.

Saludos


----------



## nideloco (Feb 20, 2008)

R=30/1.1*0.00001=2727272.73 Ohmios= 2.73 MOhmios.(mal calculado)

Muchas gracias, luego os cuento como me ha ido, saludos.

Edito (Calculo corregido):

R=30/1.1*0.000001=27272727.73 Ohmios=27.27 MOhmios (Correcto)
Como estoy con las matemáticas  ops:


----------



## nideloco (Feb 20, 2008)

Terminada la fase Beta   . Funciona perfectamente pero el cálculo de R6 no dió el resultado deseado, marcaba intervalos de 3s en vez de 30s, otra pega fue el sonido, lo conecté a unos altavoces de pc y lo único que emitían era un clic, eso sí a su tiempo. Ya iré resolviéndolo.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda. Saludos.

PD: Tengo que aprender a hacer placas ya que el circuito me ha quedado un poco laberíntico  ops: .



*Edito*: Sigo con la duda del sonido, necesito un sonido muy audible, por ejemplo un pitido agúdo o cualquier otro que moleste. He probado con un tweeter piezoelectrico, pero hace el mismo ruido. Probaré variando RC hasta obtener una frecuencia aprox. de 8Khz. Saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Feb 24, 2008)

Nada, que no consigo que chille.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

No era la idea original que "Chille", se penso en que diera un "Click", puedes aumentar el tiempo de las alarmas cambiando C2, C3 por 1nF y R8, R7 por 10 MOhms.

Si empleas un buzzer para indicar el inicio de la temporizacion, colocale un transistor para no sobrecargar las compuertas CMOS


----------



## nideloco (Feb 25, 2008)

Pffff, lo siento, pero el uso del transistor no lo controlo ni de lejos, aún. Leo artículos, pero no sé de dónde sacar el colector ni la base, el buzzer supongo que ira entre el emisor y GND.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Para lo del pitido puedes utilizar un 555 en astable:
R1=1K
R2=6,8K
C= 10 nF


----------



## nideloco (Feb 25, 2008)

A tu ahuyentador para gatos ya le hechado el ojo. Como tiene que sonar eso, eh?   

Pero mi idea es aprovechar lo que tengo hecho y que suene como la alarma de un móvil, sin llegar a esos tonos complejos, un pitido que sea molesto. Le voy a echar otro vistazo al ahuyentagatos a ver si me ilumino   .

Saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Feb 26, 2008)

U2B--------Zumbador---------0v
 U2C--------Zumbador---------0v

El zumbador siempre suena, la salida de U2B o la de U2C siempre me da 12v conectada al neutro. ¿Qué es lo que falla?.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Te adapte el esquema al zumbador con transistor y todo.
Deberia sonar 0,3 segundos cada vez que comienza un periodo de trabajo o descanso
El Buzzer es comun sin oscilador


----------



## nideloco (Feb 26, 2008)

Jorl, muchísimas gracias. Esta tarde me compré un zumbador a 12v y estaba haciendo pruebas pero no había tu tía   (no lo conseguía).

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo, el jueves lo pruebo. Saludos.

PD: ¿Cuál es la función de U2D?


----------



## nideloco (Feb 26, 2008)

Qué modifico para que suene 2 segundos, C3 R8 y me falta algo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Solo C3 y R8


----------



## nideloco (Feb 27, 2008)

Para el oscilador que marca las estaciones de 30 segundos (R6 C1), es mejor utilizar un capacitador cerámico de esos que parecen una lenteja? Leí por el Foro que los electrolíticos (cilíndricos con (-) marcado) perdían las propiedades con el uso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2008)

nideloco dijo:
			
		

> Para el oscilador que marca las estaciones de 30 segundos (R6 C1), es mejor utilizar un capacitador cerámico de esos que parecen una lenteja? Leí por el Foro que los electrolíticos (cilíndricos con (-) marcado) perdían las propiedades con el uso.



En el esquema no figura que sea polarizado el capacitor (Le falta el signo +) pero lo que dices es correcto, incluso creo que fui yo quien lo escribio, pero (Siempre hay un pero)

No existen capacitores ceramicos de esos valores (10uF) y como el valor de la temporizacion es grande habia 2 posibilidades para resolver el esquema.

1) Colocar un electrolitico y dejar el circuito sencillo
2) Colocar un capacitor ceramico de mucho menor valor e intercalar un divisor de frecuencia para lograr el tiempo deseado a costa de complicar el esquema

Bueno, en este caso gano la sencillez

Saludos


----------



## nideloco (Mar 1, 2008)

Que torpe soy. Después de revisarlo una y otra vez, consigo que suene pero muy débil. El zumbador directo a 12v suena fuerte, pero para eso está el transistor, para hacerlo sonar cuando quiero y directo a los 12v. A ver si veo donde he metido la pata.


Sólo me pita una tarea, creo que el circuito tiene un problema y es que cuando pasa del descanso al trabajo no hay interrupción y lo toma como una sola señal, no sé si me explico bien.

Saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Mar 4, 2008)

.

Apliqué el primer esquema al segundo para conseguir que pitara en el descanso así como en el comienzo del trabajo, esto es con dos zumbadores.

La primera vuelta funciona perfecto, en la segunda ya no pita, incluso si sustituyo el buzzer por un led tampoco, enciende.
Voy a leer de nuevo el ahuyentagatos a ver si saco ideas.

El reloj funciona perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Mar 5, 2008)

Me autocorrijo, el esquema que me adaptaste con transistor funciona perfectamente. Lo único que le he tenido que cambiar es U2B,C (4093BT) por dos 4011B.

Así funciona perfectamente, por lo menos en la teoría. Mañana lo monto y comento.

Saludos.

PD: Ajustado a +40 segundos por petición de la clase   .


----------



## nideloco (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola de nuevo.

Pues ya lo tengo montado en una baquelita perforada y medio localizada la cajita donde va a lucir.

Pero me ha surgido un nuevo problema:

Al subir de valor R1 para aumentar la duración de las etapas, he tenido que aumentar la duración del pitido descanso-comienzo (R7,R8,R9) por que si no, sólo me pitaba el descanso no la tarea.

El problema en sí es que ahora se me junta el descanso con el comienzo y si reduzco la resistencia (R7,R8,R9) o el capacitador C2 sólo me pita el descanso.

Gracias por toda la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## nideloco (Mar 27, 2008)

Listo y gracias a todos. En especial a Fogonazo.

Saludos.


----------

